# Simpson River



## camperguy73 (Apr 3, 2012)

Went out to the Simpson River this morning with FLfishR and tried out some of the tips I was given the other day. I ended up catching 2 specks (one caught on a mirrodine and the other trolling a DOA shrimp), 1 white trout (trolling a rattle trap), and 1 redfish (Mirrolure Top Pup). None but the white trout were keepers and I only managed to get a picture of the redfish (my first top-water catch!), but it was a beautiful morning!


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Pics not working! Sounds like you had a good time though! Good job on the topwater red- I love seeing them explode when they hit!


----------



## camperguy73 (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks, man! I think I fixed it...


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice job!

Alex


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## camperguy73 (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks guys! I was super stoked to see that red come up and slam my lure! Especially since I was expecting a speck.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

I think we seen you out there we were in the yellow pa and the dune revo, we had a decent morning lots of specs up to 18" Good job!

Chase


----------



## camperguy73 (Apr 3, 2012)

Redalert08 said:


> I think we seen you out there we were in the yellow pa and the dune revo, we had a decent morning lots of specs up to 18" Good job!
> 
> Chase


I guess I'm not very observant... I don't think I saw you. I did see a guy in a yellow Malibu. My biggest speck was only about 14", I think it was the nicest looking speck I've ever caught... or maybe it's been so long since I'd caught one that I just forgot what they looked like


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Congrats on the top water red Eric....lots of people say topwater is only for early and late....Thay have produced for me at all timesand I fish them every time I'm out...


----------



## camperguy73 (Apr 3, 2012)

Mac1109 said:


> Congrats on the top water red Eric....lots of people say topwater is only for early and late....Thay have produced for me at all timesand I fish them every time I'm out...


Thanks! It was lots of fun!


----------

